# Schoharie NY Tractor Accident



## adirondon (Sep 21, 2010)

http://www.timesunion.com/local/article/Schoharie-County-man-dies-in-tractor-accident-666700.php



WRIGHT -- A 40-year-old Schoharie County man was killed when he was pinned underneath a tractor after it flipped backward.

State Police said Adolph Schrull Jr., of Worcester, was driving the tractor as he helped a friend remove an old steel hay rake from some brush in a field west of Larry Hill Road. The front wheels of the Ford 8N tractor came off the ground and flipped backward, pinning Schrull underneath, State Police said.

Schrull's death was ruled accidental.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow that sucks, My best friends parents live right off Larry Hill Rd. I'll have to ask him about it..... Mike


----------



## SpiralAcacia (Oct 12, 2010)

Got to think of a rollover cage or arch or sumfin...
Not a cool way to leave your family behind.


SA


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Oct 12, 2010)

As a farmer I hear about these accidents all the time. NEVER pull anything attached above the draw-bar!


----------



## gwiley (Oct 12, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> As a farmer I hear about these accidents all the time. NEVER pull anything attached above the draw-bar!



The key is to not pull heavy stuff attached BEHIND the rear wheels. Even if your load is under the axle you can still rotate the tractor backward.

I would amend that to - never pull anything without roll over protection.


----------



## TheOldBiker (Oct 24, 2010)

That is a tragic story, and it can happen so easily. I once had a similar tractor (Harry Ferguson TE 20) and was very surprised at how easily the front wheels would come up if you had any sort of weight on the 3 point, especially when travelling up hill. I feel fortunate that I did not become a statistic.
Condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## TXLiquid (Oct 24, 2010)

A friend of mine flipped a 9n over pulling a log up a fairly steep hill on blacktop, somehow he survived without a scratch, the tractor wasn't so lucky.


----------



## firewood guy (Oct 28, 2010)

Such a tragic accident. When I think about all the times we've used tractors to do things they were not designed for...I just have to thank God we were not hurt. Thoughts to the family. Use you're ROPS or retrofit one. We only get one chance at living. Be safe to all.


----------

